# adsl tv/fm pour Mac



## Panamephotos (26 Août 2010)

Voila venant du pc et étant abonné chez free, j'aurais voulu savoir si la même chose existais chez Mac ou va t'il y avoir un logiciel similaire dans un avenir proche .
Merci d'avance de vos réponses .


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2010)

Bien sûr, encore heureux :rateau: VLC fonctionne sur Mac comme sur Windows. Pour les magnetos numériques différents logiciels existent, on en a déjà parlé.


----------



## djio101 (27 Août 2010)

Pas d'ADSL TV sur Mac, hélas, trois fois hélas...
Solution la plus simple, mais évidemment pas ergonomique du tout, un comble sur Mac : VLC...
Si tu as l'ADSL chez Free (je ne sais pas pour les autres FAI) :
Tu lances VLC - Menu Fichier - Découverte de services - Freebox TV.
Tu navigues ensuite dans les menus du lecteur multimédia de VLC (petite fenêtre supplémentaire toujours présente), et tu choisis la chaîne que tu veux regarder (hors TF1 et M6).
Tu devras faire cette manip à chaque lancement de VLC...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Août 2010)

Hors sujet dans ce forum. Merci de faire attention. On bouge.


----------

